# Why aren't Tesla Model S wheels for the 2012-2020 models not shown for the 2021 model?



## RogerG (May 11, 2017)

Why aren't Tesla Model S wheels for the 2012-2020 not recommended for the 2021 model? My new Model S is due soon and I would like to put 20" Tesla OEM wheels on it, and use the 19" wheels I ordered it with for winter tires. Will have to wait till the 21" wheels are available, I guess or buy some take off 21"s. Don't really want 21! Would be happy with 19" alloy wheels in silver instead of the 19" with covers it will come with. Any idea why OEM Model S wheels for the "old" model are not listed as compatible?


----------



## john999s (Dec 3, 2021)

I think it's maybe the offset apart from the width on the rear? The new axles, pack, driveline seems completely new.


----------

